# BBS CH pics please



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

Just a quick one, I've trailed through loads of pics via the search button but to no avail. 
Anyone have any pics of a lowered silver coupe with bbs ch wheels on.
Saw these on a lowered silver golf earlier and looked great.
Also are they staggered or the same size?
Cheers


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

next time use google

http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&rlz= ... 19&bih=715

http://ttgallery.fotki.com/audi-tt-mk1-the-bir/misc_tt_galleries/wheel_gallery/


----------



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

Cheers . Bottom pic is what I wanted.
Are they available staggered though?


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/vw-audi-18-bb...s_tyres_Trims_Car_Rims_ET&hash=item19c3291aac

yes ,you can buy 18x8 front and 18x9 rear


----------



## Sam-K (May 20, 2010)

CH ftw.


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

Sam-K said:


> CH ftw.


you wish :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

I like the one in the second pic :lol: 
And they look good on the red one to  :mrgreen:


----------



## Sam-K (May 20, 2010)

kazinak said:


> Sam-K said:
> 
> 
> > CH ftw.
> ...


Wahh they are sweet.

... :lol:


----------



## WhittleTT (Sep 11, 2010)

Hi,

I really love these wheels, i would really like to get these for my TT,

A bit of saving required though £1300 without tyres  
Anyone fancy swapping for some rs4's :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Oh well best get saving 

Andy


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

WhittleTT said:


> Hi,
> 
> I really love these wheels, i would really like to get these for my TT,
> 
> ...


you can always go for replicas


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

kazinak said:


>


Looks great. Don't know if it's the angle, but they look like 20's. Unspoilered


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Black ones with chrome rim protector:


----------



## FlaunTT (Mar 3, 2009)

Neil said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Thats is my TT. My BBS Challenges are 19's only! With a little bit of spacer action!! Thanks for the comments!


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

FlaunTT said:


> Neil said:
> 
> 
> > Looks great. Don't know if it's the angle, but they look like 20's. Unspoilered
> ...


Same here


----------

